# Doom metal from arabic peninsula



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered trought a cool arabic distro here in canada, that arabic peninsula has a great doom scene, im looking for kilometric long doom(i.e drone doom), that deal whit djinns(genies) as thematic or pagan pre islam thematic.

Have a nice day arabs
:tiphat:


----------

